# S Tronic Oil Change



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi,

My car has been into Audi for its service and they have advised that it's due a gearbox oil change in 80 miles. I've been quoted around £300 and apparently it's not part of the service schedule.

Has anyone found it cheaper elsewhere? Is it a mandatory thing? It seems a lot for an oil change.

It would be good to hear others thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

£300?

What TT have you got? It's £225 on my TTS and was the same price on my RSQ3


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Just a 2.0 Quattro (230)

Thought it seemed expensive.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it over 3 years old?


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

No, It will be in September.


----------



## Steve9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Chris, S-tronic fluid change will not be included in routine time-based servicing, but it is in the maintenance schedule on a mileage basis. Audi's recommended change interval is 38,000 miles - probably a conversion from a km value. It's 40,000 miles in the USA.

Fixed price servicing for cars older than 3 years, the price is £225. But no reason you should pay more than that. Still £250 would be better than £300. See link below to one of the Audi franchises, I've used these fixed prices to negotiate when the car is less than 3 years old. The garages think that because you are within warranty period then you are less likely to shop around and charge you a premium, which is largely true (even though independent servicing to the correct standard does not impact warranty)

https://www.swanswaygarages.com/audi/se ... xed-price/


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Independent (with access to Audi electronic service records, to update your service book) price £149 - see price list here

https://www.vasstechnik.co.uk/audi-tt-8s


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Chris.Tomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My car has been into Audi for its service and they have advised that it's due a gearbox oil change in 80 miles. I've been quoted around £300 and apparently it's not part of the service schedule.
> 
> ...


Get it done at a decent independent Audi specialist. It's an oil change, it's not hard to do and certainly isn't a £300 job.

What part of the UK are you in?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

It's a surprisingly involved process, it's one of the few maintenance items I'll take to the dealer for. AFAIK you're basically filling through the drain, and getting the level is very important and difficult (I think you have to command the electric pump on?)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^
This is true but not a biggy if the servicing agent has the correct tools.
I would expect to pay no more than £120 for this at a decent
independent.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> It's a surprisingly involved process, it's one of the few maintenance items I'll take to the dealer for. AFAIK you're basically filling through the drain, and getting the level is very important and difficult (I think you have to command the electric pump on?)


I agree it's a bit harder than a standard oil change but an Audi specialist will have done this hundreds of times. The only really tricky bit is filling it back up. As you correctly said it's filled from the bottom through the drain. Important not to overfill.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in my opinion, it's more than just "a bit harder then an engine oil change".
After refilling, correct oil level check must be done with ODIS/VAG/VCDS, since you have to make the reading at precise oil temperature (no less than 38C/no more than 50C, if I remember well).
Also, transmission oil pan disassembly and cleaning is highly recommended.
This does not mean that is something exclusive of Audi workshops, however it requires some skills and dedicated tools that not all independents might have.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> in my opinion, it's more than just "a bit harder then an engine oil change".
> After refilling, correct oil level check must be done with ODIS/VAG/VCDS, since you have to make the reading at precise oil temperature (no less than 38C/no more than 50C, if I remember well).
> Also, transmission oil pan disassembly and cleaning is highly recommended.
> This does not mean that is something exclusive of Audi workshops, however it requires some skills and dedicated tools that not all independents might have.


Note the words "decent independent Audi specialist".

I'm not suggesting for one minute that you whip it down to Kwik Fit or any old dodgy back street garage.


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will shop around for quotes from Audi specialists and see if Audi have any appetite to match the best quote.

In regards to location, I am in Manchester.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

https://www.awesomegti.com/

When the website is working


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

My TTS is coming up to 34k miles and is just over 2 years old.
Bath Audi have quoted me about £730 to do the following:

- Spark plugs
- Oil change and inspection
- Gearbox oil change
- Pollen filter change

This is a shock. My last service was about £280!

From what I have read, it seems like the only thing actually needed is the oil change and inspection.
Who is right?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's a screenshot of the additional work from the myAudi app.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

handyman said:


> My TTS is coming up to 34k miles and is just over 2 years old.
> Bath Audi have quoted me about £730 to do the following:
> 
> - Spark plugs
> ...


Sounds about right if they are including all the 40k mile serviceable items.

How quickly will you do 6k miles?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks both.

I doubt that I'll do 6k in 6 months, so I'll tell them to stick with what is actually due.
Cheeky sods!


----------

